# Duda con dimmer muy bueno encontrado en la web



## javierrbo (Ene 5, 2009)

Tengo una duda sobre un dimmer que encontre en la web y el cual me parecio muy serio, el circuito es el que se encuentra en la pagina 16 del pdf que anexo con el nombre tema12.
ya arme el circuito tal y como me lo muestra el diagrama y con los componentes especificos, los capacitores que le puse son de poliester de 250volts .1 uf y .22uf tal y como dice la información.
pero en el diagrama me indica que es para que funcione a 220 ac, pero en mi casa solo hay 115 volts ac, lo conecte pero no me funciono lo conecte a una bombilla de 60 watts (foco) y  al conectarlo solo da un flash y se apaga le muevo al potenciometro pero no pasa nada ,no se si sea porque no son los 220 volts o el circuito esta mal espero que alguien que sepa bien electronica me ayude a acondicionar el circuito para 115 volts y ademas saber si el circuito esta bien con los valores de los componentes ya que he buscado en internet información de algun dimmer que utilize un mbs4991 pero no hay nada.de antemano gracias

Ademas anexo el datasheet del mac218
y mbs4991


----------



## capitanp (Ene 5, 2009)

pero mira con toda la información que hay en ese pdf no lo podrias acondicionar tu, veremos que se puede hacer


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 6, 2009)

Hola.
Aquí tiene otra opción

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/atenuador-dimmer-110-220-voltios-374/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## javierrbo (Ene 7, 2009)

como puedo hacer para que me funcione a 110 volts
o alguien que sepa de algun dimmer que utilize un sbs (switch bidireccional silicon)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2009)

javierrbo dijo:
			
		

> como puedo hacer para que me funcione a 110 volts
> o alguien que sepa de algun dimmer que utilize un sbs (switch bidireccional silicon)


En el link que te sugirieron tienes uno, pero en realidad ambos te funcionarán con 120VCA
switch bidireccional silicon = DIAC

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/DIAC
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_DIAC.asp


----------



## javierrbo (Ene 7, 2009)

necesito un dimmer en el cual necesito un voltaje muy estable a la salida osea que si yo lo conecto a la red 120 volts aproximadamente y le conecto por ejemplo un foco (bombilla) y la establesco a un cierto grado de intensidad se mantenga contaste ,he probado circuitos dimmer que hay en la web incluso he comprado algunos en tiendas de electronica y dimmers industriales pero no me han funcionado ya que el voltaje de la red electrica por aqui varia mucho en las noche baja hasta 90 volts y en el dia esta en 110 ac afectando asi el voltaje desalida del dimmer
Necesito uno que no varie el voltaje de la salida aunque varie el voltaje de entrada es decir si en la red hay 115 volts ac yo le pongo un foco y lo mantego por ejemplo en  60 volts ac y el voltaje en la entrada sube por ejemplo a 125 volts o baja a 90 en la salida se mantenga los 60 volts claro puede varia un poco pero no mucho.


----------



## javierrbo (Ene 7, 2009)

estaba pensando en usar un dimmer normal y poner un multimetro que me mida el voltaje en el aparato que controle (motor, bombilla,resistencia,etc) y ajustar un voltaje y si el voltaje deciende que encienda un motor que le de vuelta al potenciometro lentamente hasta que llegue al voltaje deseado y lo contrario si el voltaje sube el motor se encienda pero que gire alreves girando el potenciometro alreves hasta que decienda al voltaje deseado. pero no se como aunque creo que debe haber una forma mas sencilla.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2009)

Un dimmer toma una parte de la tensión de linea y la aplica a la lámpara, pero no es una tensión estabilizada, si varía la tensión de linea varía en igual proporción la tensión sobre la lámpara.

Para mantener la tensión de la lámpara en esas condiciones tendrás que recurrir a algún tipo de regulador mucho más sofisticado que un dimmer.


----------



## javierrbo (Ene 8, 2009)

algun link o libro donde enceuntre información acerca de?


----------



## Rick-10 (Ene 8, 2009)

Se que mi pregunta va de contramano, pero tiene relacion con la utilizacion de un dimmer. 
Bueno, mi idea es utilizar un dimmer para bajar el voltaje de la red a unos 50V, luego conectar un puente rectificador al dimmer y filtrar la salida, para asi evitar la utilizacion de un transformador. Tengo entendido que esto es peligroso ya que no existe un aislacion galvanica de la red, pero de todos modos me gustaria intentarlo  

Lo que necesito saber es si el dimmer solo puede ser utilizado para cargas resistivas como un foco incandescente, ya que tengo entendido que el voltaje de salida depende de la carga.


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 8, 2009)

javierrbo dijo:
			
		

> algun link o libro donde enceuntre información acerca de?



Prueba a conectar un estabilizador de tensión entre la red domiciliaria y la entrada del dimer. Luego estableces la tension de regulacion con el dimer y nos comentas si te funciona estable.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 8, 2009)

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> Se que mi pregunta va de contramano, pero tiene relacion con la utilizacion de un dimmer.
> Bueno, mi idea es utilizar un dimmer para bajar el voltaje de la red a unos 50V, luego conectar un puente rectificador al dimmer y filtrar la salida, para asi evitar la utilizacion de un transformador. Tengo entendido que esto es peligroso ya que no existe un aislacion galvanica de la red, pero de todos modos me gustaria intentarlo
> 
> Lo que necesito saber es si el dimmer solo puede ser utilizado para cargas resistivas como un foco incandescente, ya que tengo entendido que el voltaje de salida depende de la carga.



El dimer puede ser utilizado con cargas inductivas como motores por ejemplo, solo que tienes que agregarle una red a la salida.

Te adjunto un ejemplo de un regulador de velocidad para motores monofasicos a base de un triac.

saludos.

Juan José.


----------



## Rick-10 (Ene 8, 2009)

El problema es que yo no necesito controlar motorores, focos u otro tipo de artefacto que funcione con 220VCA, lo que yo quiero hacer es un fuente DC sin utilizar un transformador!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2009)

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> Se que mi pregunta va de contramano, pero tiene relacion con la utilizacion de un dimmer.
> Bueno, mi idea es utilizar un dimmer para bajar el voltaje de la red a unos 50V, luego conectar un puente rectificador al dimmer


! Ni se te ocurra armar eso, salvo como para hacer fuegos artificiales ¡

Hay un post sobre la idea de alimentar un amplificador de esta forma, busca y veras por que NO es viable



			
				javierrbo dijo:
			
		

> algun link o libro donde enceuntre información acerca de?


Hay una forma de realimentar la tensión eficaz que le llega a la lámpara mediante una lámpara secundaria (En paralelo con la principal) que ilumina un LDR, este corrije las posibles variaciones de tensión, se pueden lograr ajustes estables del orden del mVCA. Veré si encuentro algo


----------



## Rick-10 (Ene 8, 2009)

Pues por eso preguntaba   Ya me parecia que no se podia.... 
EDIT:Ya encontre el topic al cual te referias.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-alimentacion-sin-transformador-nucleo-935/


----------



## javierrbo (Ene 10, 2009)

o.k lo intentare y luego les platico...


----------



## javierrbo (Ene 11, 2009)

ya probe conectando un regulador de voltaje ala entrada del dimmer pero midiendo con un multimetro el votaje observo que el regulador de voltaje no me mantiene siempre un mismo voltaje, tambien varia conforme varia el voltaje de la red solo que cuando sube mucho lo baja y alreves cuando el voltaje esta a aproximadamente 90 volts en la salida del regulador esta a 103 volts ac
es un sola basic de 1500 watts comunmente usado para pcs


----------



## javierrbo (Ene 12, 2009)

se vale aportar algo, lo que sea


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 12, 2009)

evidentemente tiene un estabilizador con pasos muy grandes y es mas un protector de sobretensiones que estabilizador. Puedes probar con otro de mejor calidad y que tenga pasos de regulacion mas chicos o bien puede construir uno. No busque en el foro pere deberia haber algo.

La otra, una realimantecion de la salida como te sugiere fogonazo.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## javierrbo (Ene 13, 2009)

como es eso de la realimentacion de de la salida?


----------



## seaarg (Ene 13, 2009)

Quiza sea medio loco lo que propongo, pero pensaste en fabricar algo con el TL494, un mosfet de los voltajes mencionados y algo de electronica mas para reducir el voltaje para alimentar el integrado?

Con un divisor de tension en la salida, le devolves al TL494 una referencia para ajustar el PWM.


----------

